

Plugging a 1986 Mac Plus into the Modern Web - tanglesome
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/12228/mac-plus-modern-web/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9247877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9247877)

